

OMG, I found a huge security breach on Instagram - egza
https://medium.com/@henrikemacedo/omg-i-found-a-huge-security-breach-on-instagram-ff6988e6ce9a

======
egza
Im not the one who found the breach.

I do not have any further details on this... Just sharing.

